

Drowning in Problems – By Notch, Creator of Minecraft - bellcurvetopper
http://game.notch.net/drowning/

======
tectonic
Aww,

    
    
        a = setInterval(function() { $("a:contains('Solve')").simulate("click"); }, 1000)
    

minutes later:

    
    
        You are dead.
    

There's a lesson here somewhere.

~~~
eridal
it's working fairy well -- continuously click on actions that take no cost

    
    
        setInterval(function () {
            [].forEach.call($('#problems').childNodes, function (p) {
                if (p.children    &&
                    p.children[1] && 
                    p.children[1].className === 'award') {
                    p.children[0].click();
                }
            })    
        }, 250);
    
        // child out
        setInterval(function() {
            if (window.relax_solve) {
                window.relax_solve.click()
            }
        }, 500)

------
quotient
This is a repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7652018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7652018)

Sorry for writing this comment, but I don't know how to flag it.

------
tectonic
It's in the style of
[http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/](http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/)

------
anigbrowl
I can't decide if this is a philosophical work of interactive art or an
indirect request for help with depression.

~~~
nathancahill
I can't decide if we should just repost it every couple days to HN.

------
p3lim

        setInterval(function(){
        	[].forEach.call(document.querySelectorAll('a'), function(a){
        		a.click();
        	});
        }, 250);

------
bellcurvetopper
Apologies, I did a quick search before posting and didn't see the original
submission. Happy to take it down if that's best.

